#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  A few days in Yangon

## beerlaodrinker

Ive just had a few days in yangon, i wouldnt describe it as an exciting place , but it was certainly interesting for a few days, between my camera  and the wifes we took quite a few pictures, hpe you like em

Schwedagon pagoda, its pretty well a must see in yangon, 



Quite a big place and it was fukin hot that day and busy because of a public holiday, lots of eye candy around though

----------


## Ratchaburi

Good one Beerloadrinker

----------


## chassamui

Neat pagoda and nice pics. Impressed by the conservative dress style. Is the dress code similar elsewhere?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The kids seemed to enjoy it



a couple of street scene shots




It looks a bit tatty but theres some great old colonial architecture and wide streets 







The strands a decent place for a beer during happy hour 


If you dont mind spending $250 a night then stay at the traders, 








The young bloke at the airport. Burmese people are a bit like the thais and Lao,s and make a big fuss over your kids , 




The old markets a great way to spend a few hours 






Theres a lot of clapped out buses getting around


Time for a bevvy, the bar inside traders hotel 





if your a fat cnut you wont fit in these rickshaws


















A few pics inside the circle line train, takes about 3 hours to go around Yangon , but the windows are very low so you cant see fuk all anyways, we hopped out and caught a taxi back,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Never saw any old bikes but saw quite a few vintage cars about 



Yangon has a decent size port by the look of things which can only be a bonus for there economy





50 st bar, 



Decent curries to be had in myanmar 



And this myanmar lagers good stuff

----------


## Thetyim

Wolseley 18/85 ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Never managed to find out what that car was



Inside my room, you dont get much in yangon for $120, 



it was clean enough and the staff were friendly and 2000 kyat to just about anywhere, No problems with the taxis in yangon by the way, minimal haggling 











Lots of these little cherry QQ  cars being used as taxis 


The old railway station being restored

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Street eats









They were flogging copies of the foreign investment law at the traffic lights 










They seem to have a problem keeping the power on in yangon so most places have a generator as backup

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Lots of knick knacks to buy at the market




They havent really forgiven the colonials according to this article


i dont know why they put all that shit on there faces ?





All up quite an enjoyable 3 days, and i would probably go back again perhaps next time to mandalay or Bagan,

----------


## bushwacker

Great Pics.  Thanks for sharing

----------


## rossconew

Good TR BLD.  Satisfied my urge to go, seen enough now.

----------


## crocman

Awesome pics mate.I enjoy following your travels.

----------


## sunsetter

good stuff, looks like you had a nice adventure  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> hey havent really forgiven the colonials according to this article


I presume they haven't forgiven them for leaving. Burma was the most well-off country in SEA in the 1960s and now it's the least well-off.

----------


## jizzybloke

Is that you in the bar picture BLD? Secretly gutted that you don't nook like Borat if so....

Couple of cuties on the Revlon counter too  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Nice thread. Actually looks much the same as it did when I spent a few weeks there 20 years ago - I was well ready to get back to LOS after three weeks there. Not a real exciting town. Looks like they've got a bunch of new hotels, but the prices have gone up ten times - at least.

----------


## thehighlander959

I worked their for Total a few years ago, according to some friends who are still there its slowly on the up in Myanmar. The rules can change very quickly though even when I was there. I can't believe Traders is $250.00 per night now unbelievable...

----------


## Thetyim

> I can't believe Traders is $250.00 per night now unbelievable


I had to check it myself and he's right.
Also it's heavily booked so only a few dates are available this month

----------


## Simon43

A lot of rooms at Traders Hotel are permanently booked by NGOs and the UN.  I go there sometimes to use their 'fast' wi-fi, which costs the price of a coffee ==> $4

Simon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Secretly gutted that you don't nook like Borat if so.


Sorry about that , i dont look to shabby in my Mankini though

----------


## frazerHX

Good pics mate. I was in Yangon for 4 days in Feb last year. Shame I missed your post wanting a hotel, I stopped at 'East Hotel' very near traders and $40 a night (not sure it still is that rate though). Nice to see you made it to 50th Street Bar, good spot.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I presume they haven't forgiven them for leaving. Burma was the most well-off country in SEA in the 1960s and now it's the least well-off.


It was independance day the day we arrived so the paper was chock full of propaganda that day .





> Couple of cuties on the Revlon counter too


 That was a sneaky photo i took when mrs Bld wasnt looking

----------


## roamer

Hi

Thanks for your topic, enjoy your pics and commentary.

Shame the hotel rates have shot up so much, I`d read an old review of a hotel  there, looked OK, $60 a night was the price mentioned being paid, went to look at current rates and they were $ 200 +.


Just looked up East Hotel mentioned by fraserHX, looks OK, now from $ 80 a night on Agoda. Fully booked for dates I checked in Feb. , had availability in May.

All the Best

----------


## bsnub

Another great thread Bld!

----------


## raycarey

nice thread.  

about the hotel:  was the room clean?  is it in a good location?  noisy?  wifi signal? etc...


thanks for posting all the pics!

----------


## supernovadw

Very good thread and nice pictures!

It does actually look alot nice than when I went in 2011! Also the amount of decent looking cars on the streets seems to have increased dramatically compared to then!

When I went I was really disappointed to be honest! Everything was just a mess! There was rubbish all over the streets and everything was really dilapidated! It made Thailand and even Laos look rich in comparison!

Looks like it is changing quite fast! Still however I'm unsure to as if I would go back or not? Not really sure if there is anything in Burma that you can't get in Thailand or Laos but lots you can't get in Burma which you can in Thailand and Laos.

Best things about my trip there were cheap and good Indian food and cheap beer, I was also impressed with the variety of beer available! 

The prices seemed to have shot up in the two years since I went though! I was paying $20 USD For a decent ish twin room.

If you have any more pictures then please post up!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

only spent a few days so thats about it for the pics im afraid, definately will go againg but will wait for direct flights between vientiane and yangon scheduled to start about september

----------


## JordanP

I'm a little late to this thread but wanted to add my thanks as well--thoroughly enjoyed viewing them.

----------


## Yemen

Good thread BLD- looks like things have changed from 12 yrs. ago- prices way up, taxis new ( before we had to push to start whenever stop to see something ), no ATM, travel cheques could not be cashed except at hotel and tough to get extra above hotel bill, they only accepted small bills and bills had to be in good shape,not many tourists , but still enjoyed the place. If you get a chance try Bagan as quite amazing, Mandaly so-so, Inlay Lake a nice trip.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers yemen . still a lack of ATM,s and the dollar bills need to be in pristine condition still, Bagan is on my radar after reading terry 57,s trip report, i will wait for Lao airlines to start flying from vientiane direct to yangon before i go back again though, Sometime this year they reckon

----------


## terry57

^

Plan your trip carefully, Go in the cool season, Prebook your accommodation in the Gaff we stopped in.

Do not go in the hot season, too friggin hard,  you wont enjoy it.

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks for sharing. Always interesting to see another's view.

----------


## Bobcock

I think this is room 608?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cant remember bob, it was a while ago, good little hotel though and central to everything, bit pricey but it was easy enough booked online, i didnt fancy turning up with the missus and 2 kids in tow without having a room booked as it was my first time in burma , heard yesterday that Lao airlines wont be considering a vientiane yangon flight until about this time next year  so a bit gutted by that news,

----------


## terry57

I think the main thing punters need to take on board is that the Mid range accommodation in the high season is diabolical. 

The gates have opened,  the Tourists are coming but the accommodation options are way behind the 8 ball hence why rooms are going at a premium. 

Way it is, people need to plan there accommodation carefully or risk being forced into accommodation that is top dollar if there lucky enough to get a room.

Myanmar ain't no Thailand.

----------


## COLDBLOOD

well done. great bild .yangon is the new dragon in asia

----------

